# Vintage and Classic R/C models



## rcnerd

Didn't see any threads about vintage and classics.....
I am an R/C enthusiast and a classic collector. My collection is ok but nothing compared to what some of the fanatical collectors have.
I WILL POST SOME PICTURES.....I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOUR CLASSICS PIX!


----------



## rcnerd

TAMIYA'S RULE.......oops picture didnt click....


----------



## rcnerd

try #2


----------



## rcnerd

classix...


----------



## rcnerd

Here's a picture of my most recent find...only $25 cdn!!


----------



## Guest

Your having a great time with that web cam aren't you?


----------



## erock1331

boy those were the days
I remember when I had a Grasshopper, and my other buddies had a Frog, a Falcon and a Hornet. And we all used to race them on the back alley behind my parents house. Life was so much simpler then. LOL


----------



## rcnerd

Yeah, It sure was......

Wow, R/C cars sure have come a long way. I think today's rc dollar is much better spent tan a 1980's dollar...

Not to go into one of those " you think you kids today have it rough....." type rambles, but todays equipment kills in performance, reliability, value etc....

I had a falcon. It was my first "good" R/C car. It ran very well,
after breaking a few chassis I made my own.

TO EVERYONE READING THIS: POST YOUR VINTAGE R/C PICTURE OR STORY.

Y'KNOW, LIKE THE TIME YOU GOT YOUR FIRST CAR, OR YOUR FIRST RACE OR WHATEVER....LONG LIVE THE 80'S!!!! LONG LIVE TAMIYA!!!!!


----------



## crazy mike

Wow, I got no '80's stories. The first nonjunkpile real production car I had was a Dynamic sidewinder 1/8 with a Porsche 917 body, Veco .19 and and old Orbit radio. The body is long gone, radio collecting dust, bout 1/2 the chassis still buried somewhere. The old Veco is still runnin'


----------



## rcnerd

Well, crazymike, Take a picture and put it up here. i for one have never seen the classic of which you speak....

I just got a line on a barely used wild willy fropm Germany, guy wants $400 CDN.....not sure....:roll:


----------



## OVAL4EVER

$400 canadian, not sure what that translates into for US dollars, but, a local shop in Lexington Ohio, had one last year for $125.99, still had shrink wrap on the box


----------



## tfrahm

I remember when I upgraded from Sanyo 1200SCR's to 1400SCR's so I could run *MOD* dirt oval with plenty of runtime...

OH -- anybody else remember the *B&R 'Magnum' and 'Bullet'* motors? Something like 40+ degrees of timing advance... Smoking hot, and they only "lived" for a few runs before they were shot (but they ruled dirt oval around here!)...

My first real R/C car was a Kyosho Raider -- had a zillion gears in the tranny, and the motor was in front of the tranny and rear wheels. Since the motor sat off to the left side, you had to put the battery (which ran sideways in the chassis) offset to the right to balance the car out...


----------



## jjordan2

Tom,I remember the old B&R days!!!  

I didn't know you were a fellow Raider owner too!!! That was my 1st hobby class R/C!! The one I got was the ARR version. Remember ARR?! Now it's a thing of the past. I used to drive the wheels off my Raider with my box transmitter. My friends back then had a TRaxxas Cat and a Tamiya Hornet. It was fun blasting down the street hitting driveways and curbs!!!

My first race ever was on this old baseball field and 2X4's were used to make a rough oval and a single jump was in the layout. The race was hosted by a small LHS. I raced in the blackfoot class. It was a blast!!! I learned about the bump up system. When I won the blackfoot class, I got bumped up to the open class and I was racing my blackfoot againt the Losi JRX2's!!!! Talk about not being on equal footing!!! I still had fun and still have fun today!

My first pan car was the Traxxas Fiero. Remember when "30 MPH out of the box" was considered fast?? Now we have kits that come out 50+ MPH out of the box!
That Fiero was fun to race. I had to *heavily* mod the chassis and driveline to get it competitive. Later on I ended up getting a Revolver to race 1/12 oval. 

Back when I raced 1/12 6 cell stock oval, I was competitive with 1300 mAh Zip packs!!! Ahh.. the good 'ol days!

I have a huge list of what I had back in the "golden age of R/C", too much to list here. One thing that seems hard to find on e-bay are the old MIP RC10 4WD conversions. Remember the trackmaster trannies and the Tekin chassis which let you turn your RC10 into a mid-motor configuration?


JAy


----------



## pepe

I remember those B&R motors well we ran them in paved oval as well,I've got one of the original slot machine's remember those.


----------



## OVAL4EVER

man I thought I was the only guy around who started trying to race with the "imports" so to speake. I got the bug while I was serving in the US ARMY, and stationed at Ft. Riley, KS, 1st Inf Div.
And watched a buddy Play with his hopped up hornet "play car" in the parking lot during Lunch. 
The Guy answered a lot of my question, alonfg with where thr track was and when they ran races.
I, thinkingh I was smart enough to find a race car, I went to KayBee toys and proceeded to buy an MRC, "roadwinner" RTR, a sport 6 cell pack,and a protech timmed charger.
When I went to my buds house to show him my new, "ride" He covered his eyes and said, "If you take that to the track, I don't know you...OK?"
He then took me in tow to a "real" hobby shop where I bought a Kyosoho, Turbo ultima, (he wa happy racing the origional ultima), and gave the road winner to my then, 3 year old son.
We race withvarrious vehicles in many countries over the years, and still enjoy weekly "oval races at Redfox raceway in Mt Vernon Ohio.
He is 18 now, and has his first full time job, so I'm very thankfull for this wonderfull hobby giving us a common venue to enjoy our spare time together. His mom races with us on occasion, with a T3, in spec truck, or outlaw class.
Very rewarding hobby.
Doug B.
TEAM B.R.C.


----------



## pepe

Hey oval when were you in the Big Red 1? I was in it in 84-86 out of Stuttgart Germany it was one hell of a unit.


----------



## OVAL4EVER

WOW, well hello Brother!
I was there from June 1984, until Sept 1988, and assigned to 4/37 armor BN.in BMO, as forman of the BN welding shop. in 88' I re-enlisted and reclasified to MP, and after completeing the accaademy at Ft. McClellan, I was stationd with the 92 MP company, 93 MP, BDE, in Baulmholder FRG.
And was deployed to Saudi Arabia, desret storm, and attached to 14th MP BDE, out of #rd Armord DIV, GO SPEARHEAD!
Doug B.
Team B.R.C.


----------



## pepe

Cool! I was in 2/37 Armor started out on the M60A3 then transitioned to the M1 Abrams it was like going from a VW to a Porsche,what a rush nothing can compare to 60MPH in 63 tons of steel capabale of throwing 120MM round 2 miles out,we called it reaching out and touching.


----------



## OVAL4EVER

I remeber the transition to the M1, We had M60 A1's I think, like we wen from an old John Wanyne, WWII movie, to the AirWolf TV show.
Once the buggs were worked out, it was awsomwe fighting machine.
I spent the Ground war folowing behind 5/5 cav, and their Bradly's and M1's with the purpose of relieving them of ememy POW's so they could cntinue the fight.
It was awsome to see the Iraqies, firing into the ground as we approach, (we were out of their range). then see an M1, leval it's main gun, and fire, while moving near 35 MPH, and remove the Turret of the Soviet Build T62, Iraqie, tank the EASY way.
Needless to say, and sadly, ( they werwe still soliders, just on the other side of a fight), we didn't get many prisoneers.
We had a Russian Major, ridding along for the purpose of Illetegigaence, (Russians trained the Iraqies, to try and get oil), and to act as an interpretor, who was predicting the fall of the soviet Union while he observd this with us.
The Soviets, estimated it would take us approxamatly 3 months of fighting once we commenced ground opperations.
They had no clue how advanced our equptment was or how well trained we were.
They thought we we like pro sports players, "spoiled, and lazy"
And expected us to suffer Heavy casualties tyhrough out the conflict.
Our BDE, lost 2 soliders, due to stupid pre and post war accidents, none were lost in battle.


----------



## sheath

My first R/C car was a used Kyosho Rocky... the 4WD cousin of the Raider. It had the same suspension parts, same rear gearbox with a chain drive to a front gearbox. I was so naive back then. The first race I ever entered was a dirt oval race on a small indoor oval, running against a Custom Works Dominator.


----------



## rcnerd

hmm... sounds like you probably got whipped...

thanks to evryone who has posted great stories etc...

My first car was the marui big bear. due to limited resources I ran it with a radio/esc from a nikko boat and with 6 regular c-cells in radio shack battery holders. Well, eventually I saved up enough to get a challenger 250 radio and a stick pack. I don't know the order, but I have also owned or do own the Tamiya grasshopper, Falcon, FX-10, Porche 959, sand scorcher, Hornet, Super hornet, Ta03f pro, Ta03f David Jun, etc, etc. Yes I have a bit of a weak spot fo Tamiya!!


----------



## OVAL4EVER

sheath 

One thing is for sure:
no one there could have called you a whimp..LOL!


----------



## BullFrog

I've got brand new still in the shrink wrapped box two of the Traxx 1/12th GTP('90-'92) car kits with two spare painted bodies.I've also got a brand new Futaba brown box transmitter with servos and reciever new with the warranty card and a futaba silver box transmitter.I've also got a Bolink Deadboy 1/12th('79) car, Delta 1/18th fireball(early '80's) and Delta 1/10th probe(?) with quick change battery holders.Also a collection of Nissan 1/12-1/10th bodies new in the bag.I'll also working on my first car a Leisure 1/12th('79) . I've got my 1st motor also (540 mabuchi).
Plus my collection of battered bodies from the past racing glory days.


----------



## rcnerd

Wow sounds like quite the collection, some rare stuff!!!
We would love to see some pix!!


----------



## BullFrog

I don't have a camera but it's just like I said it is.Plus a couple of concours bodies that won at various national events over the years.
I only ran them the required one lap.One of the bodies made the cover of Rev-up.


----------



## Mames

well i started off with a Kyosho Optima back in 85, raced it for 3 years and drove it threw my dads wooden garage door, those were the days. still have the optima and my dad still has not fixed the door. i also had 2 rc12i on roads i tried to race but gave that up as soon as i hit the boards. 
now i am running a t3 with my son in a evader. also have a blackfoot for bashing and a t-maxx for crashing.

later
Mames:wave:


----------



## Guest

heres an old one for ya,a bluebird conqueror mk6,no idea how old have not run it yet either (cant find the clutch bell and i don't have an engine


----------



## Guest

pic didnt stick


----------



## rcnerd

Hey, did you get that at the CRAMS auction in Calgary a couple of years back??


----------



## Guest

My first car 1978 was an Associated 12E and a Futaba box type radio, GE batteries and a charge cord, all somehow were lost when I moved. My next was an Associated 12i, Hornet, Newman Porsche, Toyota Toms, RC10, RPS Yokomo SE, Advanced Dragster, and been adding to them ever since. The Hornet was modified with Thorp axles and gears, Parma alum oil filled shocks, nerf bar, anti roll bar, Hot Trick alum shock tower, Futaba ESC later to a Novak. The Hornet was raced offroad, oval(roller skating rink) where ever we could find a place which was 3 times a week Sat, Sun and Wednesday nights. In those days we made alot of the conversion parts or we converted cars to run on more than one type of surface, the RC10 ran offroad dirt, dirt oval, oval (roller skating rink, asphalt, gear box oval and sprint car). The classes were 7cell stock, modified and later 7cell outlaw using Kyosho 240ST motors and races were 3 min which worked with the 1200, until the 1700sce came out, then 1400scr. My collection had grown to close to 52 cars some of which there were 3 or 4 or the same chassis but with different setups for a specific track and class. I later sold some of the equipment to make room for newer items.

Just got a newer computer, scanner and digital camera will be able to post pictures later.


----------



## Guest

found the thing in the dump about 3 years ago,have more pics of it too
if ya wanna see close up suspension details


----------



## rcnerd

well, I always like to see rc pics...

djmunroe2000, where are you,fellow canadian? I am in calgary, AB


----------



## Guest

I'm in 70 mile house BC


----------



## mfortuna

I know this is an old thread but I'm new to hobbytalk and love to talk about the old stuff. I've been involved in RC for almost 18 years and for the last 5 years I have been a race director at Route106 Racepark in Pembroke, NH. 

My first new RC car was a Tamiya Falcon, followed by a Kyosho Turbo Optima and then a Turbo Ultima. Those were followed by an RC10 graphite and then a Losi JRX2. I've always liked the Optima series and have even raced a Javelin (bought on ebay as a roller in need of work) against XXX4s (didn't win) and in vintage class (did win!) at a couple tracks. I have lazer tires and rims on it, P2K motor, and LRP ESC. People are amazed at how fast the Javelin goes and how well it handles. The original chain drive amazes newbies.

I built a Javelin out of new parts I got on ebay, including a belt drive conversion. It is a shelf queen and will stay that way. I also have a XXX4 G+ and the Jav's drivetrain is smoother! Kyosho hit the mark with captured hinge pins, built in servo saver, and single belt drive, more than 10 years ago.

It's too bad they are no longer a force in 1/10 scale electric.

I can post a picture of the Javelin if anyone is interested.

I remember when 1200SCRs first came out and were considered the greatest cells ever. How times have changed!

This winter I'm doing something completely new, 4 cell oval. Man is that hard!

Mike


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

BullFrog said:


> I've got brand new still in the shrink wrapped box two of the Traxx 1/12th GTP('90-'92) car kits with two spare painted bodies.I've also got a brand new Futaba brown box transmitter with servos and reciever new with the warranty card and a futaba silver box transmitter.I've also got a Bolink Deadboy 1/12th('79) car, Delta 1/18th fireball(early '80's) and Delta 1/10th probe(?) with quick change battery holders.Also a collection of Nissan 1/12-1/10th bodies new in the bag.I'll also working on my first car a Leisure 1/12th('79) . I've got my 1st motor also (540 mabuchi).
> Plus my collection of battered bodies from the past racing glory days.


Hey u interested in a box full of parts for the traxxas gtp? let me know! Tires wheels and everything elese! I am a big Tamiya guy, my first car was the grasshopper, second hornet, third superchamp, still have in original shape mint! I love the classics! i have been doing this for 20+ years


----------



## Mas

I know this is a way old thread but there isn't anything like checking out old RC stuff and I loved looking through all these old cars that have been posted and because I've been into RC Car racing since before dirt was invented I thought I would throw my post in here.

Hello all! 
I got my first RC car in 1976; it was a 1/8th scale Titan RC100 road car that had a Greenwood Corvette body on it. The Titan car was an off-shoot of the Associated RC100 and used a lot of the parts from the Associated kit. The Titan came with a K&B Veco19 and used the same aluminum chassis, the same front end, the same engine pod, and the same wheels, front and rear that came on the Associated RC100. The Titan was manufactured in Camarillo California and retailed for $600.00.
I raced the car for the first time at the same race that I became a member of the Ventura Roadrunners RC Car Club in 1977. In that race I ended up qualifying for the F Main, there were three cars in the race and I won a third place trophy. LOL

I've had a lot of cars that I have driven over the years that I didn't get pictures of and I have always been glad that I took a picture of my first car before it was gone like so many others.

This top photo is the Titan RC100









Below is the Associated RC300BD with the wide Douglas Chassis that I raced from 1981 to 1983 when I then got one of the new Associated RC 500 suspension cars.



























This bottom picture is of me at Sun Valley Speedway holding my old Associated RC300.










Best Regards

Tom "Mas" Douglas
http://www.avatarsbymas.com


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

BullFrog said:


> I've got brand new still in the shrink wrapped box two of the Traxx 1/12th GTP('90-'92) car kits with two spare painted bodies.I've also got a brand new Futaba brown box transmitter with servos and reciever new with the warranty card and a futaba silver box transmitter.I've also got a Bolink Deadboy 1/12th('79) car, Delta 1/18th fireball(early '80's) and Delta 1/10th probe(?) with quick change battery holders.Also a collection of Nissan 1/12-1/10th bodies new in the bag.I'll also working on my first car a Leisure 1/12th('79) . I've got my 1st motor also (540 mabuchi).
> Plus my collection of battered bodies from the past racing glory days.


ive got a ton of parts for the gtp if you want to run them LOL let me know all brand new in package parts wheels tires chassis etc. etc.


----------



## BullFrog

Not interested in running them. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Mr.Hemi

Does anyone know where to get bodies that will fit the old associated RC10L kit number #8001.

Thanks


----------



## Kenwood

I still see GTP style bodies at the local hobby shops that would fit those cars.. Ive not seen the old school nascar bodies in a while.. Might try murdock and see if he has any of the wide bolink molds..


----------



## Mr.Hemi

Thanks Kenwood what about changing out the center and front springs and would and BSR or TM tires work


----------



## Kenwood

The center springs never changed..Im assuming this has the ORIGINAL 10L front end..as in NON DYNAMIC.. As far as tires and stuff those never changed... In fact I have/had a set of technicraft Magnesium hubs from back in the day off of m7y 10L.. I used them recently... Nothing has changed.. 

I still have a ton of parts from back in the day for the cars... Cheetah front end, composite craft LTO chassis, TRC Magic heatsink motor pod.. etc.. Graphite lower pod plate with GFX.. LOL.. 



But I know I dont have any wide bodies..If I do im sure they are trashed.. I was a NEWB when wide cars were around... I probably spent more time in the wall than on the carpet..


----------



## BullFrog

Now if you needed some wide Gt or GTP bodies I've got some new ones from Bolink.Old front end parts- I've got some of those also.


----------



## Kenwood

Id love to find an early 90's mcallister LUMINATOR GTP body..


----------



## Diesel RC

Back in the day I usto run my dads RC10, and his Traxxas Bullet. Wille he ran his Yokomo YZ10... man those were the days. Now I have too manny cars to keep track of last count was over 16 cars. I had a 1/8th scale monster truck I think it was an MRC it had 2 motors on it and used 2, 6 cell packs.


----------



## 7734otdortoh

*Wide Bodies*

Wind Tunnel has what they call wide body nascar bodies (ford, chevy, & pontiac):roll: 
http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=42_27_33


----------



## vintage racer

*Vintage RC cars*

If anyone is looking for a body to suit an early 1/8 scale car have a look at www.historicRC.com - perfect for any of the Associated cars. The old chassis seem to survive well, but so often the bodies don't and are replaced with modern bodies which don't look right on the 'classics'.


----------



## evader93

i have the old tamiya falcon that my dad gave to me, used to run it but now its totally restored and up on the shelf


----------



## smoke

Bolink 91 sport green bolink buick wide ride
Tekin 410s
astroflite timer charger
futaba junior 
smashed into every wall and car at K&N in 92


----------



## froggerNYC

Hey DJ,

I had a blue bird eng. for you. But by the time you read this it will be at bruckner hobbies - also shop info. I don't work for them, donated a whole bunch of parts to them..that will hopefully fine a good home (not the garbage). So just in case your still looking for the eng. Give the shop a ring (I would have just given it to you), however I don't what if any they might charge for it.

Good luck!



djmunroe2000 said:


> heres an old one for ya,a bluebird conqueror mk6,no idea how old have not run it yet either (cant find the clutch bell and i don't have an engine


----------



## Donald Deutsch

When I started racing there was only 1/8 gas cars. My first car was a Thorp with a v-belt to a pully system.The bell had piano wire pins that enguaged the teeth on the v-belt. Weird, but it worked.


----------



## Erich Reichert

Hey guys, I wasn't sure where to post this but I came across this thread and thought you'd like to see it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217851


----------



## Tspec

Old stuff from the 80's


----------

